

VirtualBox 3.1 released - jfd
http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Changelog?31

======
scorpioxy
woohoo! branching snapshots is finally here.

So, can someone shed some light on why Oracle is still interested in
developing VBox further?

Sun was doing it to sell their hardware but Oracle can do that without the
need for VBox, purely with the popularity of their database.

------
duncanj
Includes EFI support. Interesting.

